# U2 2010 tour cancelled



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Bono sidelined by back surgery. I just heard the concerts will be resceduled in 2011. 

Man I was really looking forward to seeing them in Edmonton.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I heard about his injury a few days ago. The interwebs are running amok with rumours that he's sustained a pretty serious injury and that the surgery needed was emergency spinal cord surgery. Of course, that's just rumours, and hopefully it's not true. As much as I stopped caring about U2 a while back, and as much as Bono's "politics" annoy me, he is one of the lasting front-men who really engage an audience, and if he can make some kids stop to think every so often, that's cool with me.

All the best to him and a speedy recovery.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Maybe it's an injury to his gigantic ego ?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Maybe it's an injury to his gigantic ego ?


...absolutely, dood! in fact, it is well documented that, in the entrire history of the entertainment business, bono is the only person with a gigantic ego!

*YAWN*


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...absolutely, dood! in fact, it is well documented that, in the entrire history of the entertainment business, bono is the only person with a gigantic ego!
> 
> *YAWN*


Sorry. I forgot that you were also in the entertainment industry.


----------

